
Lazy work needs hard thinking - mamoriamohit
https://blog.reprime.io/we-built-one-feature-and-solved-three-problems-762a4035b861
======
mamoriamohit
Here’s the scene —

A small team working out of a room; launches an MVP; gets more than 50k people
using the product.

What comes next? Feature requests. Lots of them.

\--

This is how we solved three different problems using one feature. :)

